# Update on my chicken adventures



## freddao (Apr 1, 2013)

I just wanted to put new photos up of everyone as they grow.... 

In order: first 3 are of my Dominiques, my tractor/ coop, my 2 bantams that I got yesterday, 2 of the 4 fat babies (unknown breed), and my egg that my bantam laid today (not her first, but mine).


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute. Love the coop/tractor. That would be perfect for my daughter and her 4-H birds.


----------



## freddao (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes unfortunately we had to start over from scratch. We lost most of them (except the Dom pullets) because they were in the brooder in my garage. 

A dog we had NEVER seen before came and wiped them out. It was a massacre. It's amazing how the chickens get discovered by predators. 
Otherwise we had very little worry for any type of predator. 

Our coop is under reconstruction currently. We are adding hardware cloth all over. It's a learning experience. 
*sigh*


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Thats horrible. What makes it even worse is that to dog got into your garage to do it. Did you find the owner ?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Cute pics! LOVE the tractor! Very nice set up.


----------



## freddao (Apr 1, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Thats horrible. What makes it even worse is that to dog got into your garage to do it. Did you find the owner ?


Yes and fortunately she paid for the damages right away. 
We have started over w/ new pullets.


----------



## freddao (Apr 1, 2013)

7chicks said:


> Cute pics! LOVE the tractor! Very nice set up.


Thanks 7chicks! It's pretty roomy! Now if I could just fit a chair in there.


----------



## freddao (Apr 1, 2013)

Here's the newest member of the bunch. And also the girls first night in the "big house".


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute! Goodluck this time around !


----------

